# I will now be able to get almost any type of item at PJ's Square One.



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Ok, there was a little bit of a scare when I was told that we had lost our best new distributor but not only do I have them back but in a much better way. I'm the one that is responsible for dealing directly with the distributor and have access to an even larger stock list as well as being able to have them look for items that they don't have on their lists. So if there is anything that you may want that you can't get anywhere else I will be able to look into bringing it in. I will have to find some sort of system for this so that I don't get stuck with items that wont sell but I'm sure we can figure something out as a group. Let me know what you think.

Brent
Fish Department Supervisor
PJ's Pets Square One.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

that sounds fantastic


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

apistos would be nice.


----------



## MattyB (Dec 8, 2010)

Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green"


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Jsu said:


> apistos would be nice.


What kind? Agasizzis or cookoos?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

how much would a leopard eruption discus cost? thanks


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Holidays said:


> how much would a leopard eruption discus cost? thanks


Wow, very nice. I'll see what I can find. What size roughly?


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

pjsbrent said:


> Wow, very nice. I'll see what I can find. What size roughly?


3 inches without tail, thanks


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Holidays said:


> 3 inches without tail, thanks


I can get them from two different distributors. One has them Grade A and 3 inches but the price would be $109.99 and I would have to bring in 7 of them. The other has them without a grade and I would be able to sell them for $49.99 and I would have to bring in 7 but it also doesn't say the size, urg. I'll keep looking around.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

MattyB said:


> Haplochromis sp. "Ruby Green"


This one is going to take a little work. I've sent out a request from my distributor and hope to hear back by next week if they can get them and how much they would be.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Not just big fishes, I like the following too

Sawbwa resplendens ~ Asian Rummynose
Stiphodon percnopterygionus ~ a type of freshwater goby
Danionella dracula ~ a very small version of vampire fish

possible to be on your list?


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Not just big fishes, I like the following too
> 
> Sawbwa resplendens ~ Asian Rummynose
> Stiphodon percnopterygionus ~ a type of freshwater goby
> ...


Asian Rummynose is no problem at all. I can get them in pairs or just the males. I can do the pairs at 7.99 per pair (medium size and showing colour) or $3.99 for the males (again medium and showing colour)

The other two are awsome and I'll add them the the wanted list.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks for replying to the pm Brent, if you can get both pictures of grade A and non would be better. To see the difference,thanks again.


----------



## sunsunsun (May 18, 2009)

electric blue jack dempseys above 3 inches would be nice ^^


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

pjsbrent said:


> Asian Rummynose is no problem at all. I can get them in pairs or just the males. I can do the pairs at 7.99 per pair (medium size and showing colour) or $3.99 for the males (again medium and showing colour)
> 
> The other two are awsome and I'll add them the the wanted list.


Thank you 

two more interesting species you might consider

pseudomugil gertrudae ~ a type of rainbow fish
aplocheilichthys macrophthalmus ~ a small type of tetra


----------



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Brent, would you be able to bring in Golden Pearl Rotifer/Brine shrimp fry foods? Thanks


----------



## Steve99 (Apr 13, 2011)

how about tropheous red rainbow baby's 

Steve


----------



## Zack (Feb 13, 2010)

What about electric blue rams?


----------



## okoolo (Nov 1, 2009)

hey Brent, did you by any chance get zebra obliquidens or Psuedotropheus Elongatus ?


----------



## pharmaecopia (Mar 1, 2011)

I'd be looking for a couple things

Lithodoras dorsalis
Ageneiosus inermis
Ageneiosus polystictus
Trachycorystes trachycorystes


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Here is some of my interest but would like a price first

Shelldwellers:

Lamprologus ornatipinnis 

Lamprologus ocellatus 

Lamprologus meleagris/stappersi 

Altolamprologus compressiceps "sumbu dwarf"


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

pjsbrent said:


> What kind? Agasizzis or cookoos?


Both and more!!!


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Jsu said:


> Both and more!!!


I have a few cookoos right now and I'll be bringing in the agasizzis in the first week of June. I'll look for any others.

Brent.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Any chance of getting some paracyprichromis?


----------



## killieman (Mar 27, 2006)

aplocheilichthys macrophthalmus ~ a small type of tetra

This is actually a small type of killifish!
Gary
__________________


----------



## Chris Sinclair (Feb 16, 2011)

Lampeye killifish - species' from Aplocheilichthys, Procatopus, Lacustricola, etc. genera.


----------



## alexxa (Jun 27, 2010)

albino plecos?


----------



## dave pauls (Jun 29, 2010)

I am breeding pseudomugil gertrudae sp. Aru II. Unfortunately I dont get down to the city to much. They are probably the best looking location of gertrudae out there.


----------

